# Fuel additives?



## ejg593 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've had a 1983 JD 212 for about a yr. I live in KC MO & used it quite a bit last winter- pushing snow, hauling firewood, etc. I imagine I will do the same again this year...but with the recent REALLY cold spell hitting earlier than normal & the potential for a cold, harsh winter....I got to thinking.

Should I be adding any type of fuel additive to help throughout the cold? Heet, StaBil, SeaFoam...anything like that?

Thanks!
-Eric


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

I use stabil in every container of gas I buy. Whether I plan to use the gas right away, or stow it for emergency generator use during the winter. I have never had an issue with gas. There is no down side to putting that in your gas.


----------



## ztrjim (Nov 18, 2014)

I've used Lucas Fuel Treatment 1 Gallon bottle for 11 years now and love it. I've used in my high performance sports cars to my daily drivers to my motorcycles to my push mowers, zero turns, etc...... Usually I put it in every 2-3 tanks of my vehicles and with my mowers every tank in winter and usually every other tank refill during "summer" . The 1 gallon bottles lasts awhile too. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...as2&tag=mydairev01-20&linkId=W7WQC5W5NF2KH3A3


----------

